# November Photo Comp - Street Life



## big eejit (Nov 5, 2009)

This is meant to be an urban board, so this month's theme is '*Street Life*'. What's life like on the mean streets where you live? (rural streets also acceptable)

Entries:

* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of November, by the stroke of midnight (GMT)
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on December 1 2009 and closes at the end of December 3
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme

Good luck everybody!

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2009-11/


----------



## kage (Nov 5, 2009)

November photo comp Shirley?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 5, 2009)

Good point! I don't think I can edit the title. can someone do it for me please.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 5, 2009)

1# Bike

2# St Pauls Bristal aint it

3# jumping around in the urban

All from the archive. (no time to take fresh)


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2009)

1. Busking #1

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3227/2835111551_a8cc4442f5_b.jpg

2. Busking #2

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/2835111553_8f36ae1705_b.jpg

3. Busking #3 (Covent Garden)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2842038857_3afa0bf8b8_b.jpg

All old photos!


----------



## ill-informed (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## maldwyn (Nov 5, 2009)

1. Desmond Terrace


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 6, 2009)

Brick Lane


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Matador


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 6, 2009)

I can think of a couple of urbanites who should enter this one....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 6, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I can think of a couple of urbanites who should enter this one....


cryptic?!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Tooley Street Two-Step


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Hampi


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cryptic?!



heh no, just urbanites who take good street shots...im not going to name names, they iz the competition!


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 7, 2009)

cybertect said:


> 1. Tooley Street Two-Step



Like that...


----------



## e19896 (Nov 7, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I can think of a couple of urbanites who should enter this one....



chance stand one doubt but have thrown mine into the ring see what happens there is i feel going to be a good batch of images i feel


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 8, 2009)

*Zombie Rock*

http://i658.photobucket.com/albums/uu308/Mr_Bishie/IMG_1202.jpg


----------



## Antrophe (Nov 8, 2009)

*Autumn Years*

Autumn Years : http://www.flickr.com/photos/antrophe/4070558990/in/set-72157622517681999/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Antrophe said:


> Autumn Years : http://www.flickr.com/photos/antrophe/4070558990/in/set-72157622517681999/



You have some nice photos in your photostream. You should consider sharing more of them on some of the photo threads around here.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 9, 2009)

Bloody Hell, there are so many excellent pics already! Good competition theme.


----------



## clicker (Nov 9, 2009)

Littlehampton.


----------



## northeastoipunk (Nov 9, 2009)

finally got my camera sorted , and its lovely frosty day up north , will have walk out this morn with the competition in mind , some great shots so far been submitted


----------



## blueplume (Nov 9, 2009)

cybertect said:


> 1. Tooley Street Two-Step



turquoise but warm, i like it


----------



## mtbskalover (Nov 10, 2009)

geneva

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_inu1ox0cIAc/Svlu818-F-I/AAAAAAAAArw/EfJ4cO5psxY/s800/DSCN7317.JPG

i like the old dear in Antrophe's, along with the railings. ACE!


----------



## hiccup (Nov 12, 2009)

The Thumbnails Are Here at Last


----------



## boohoo (Nov 12, 2009)

1.Whoosh.....


----------



## clicker (Nov 12, 2009)

Edinburgh.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2009)

Trying to decide what to put up here. I went back to the op: 'What's it like on the mean streets where you live?' 'Mean streets' to me, means, 'the street'. Helped to narrow it down.  

1. 17th Ave

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3376/3270728676_bafccf4c5d_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2009)

2. Gated Door

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2651/4082326026_225bab2a37_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 13, 2009)

3. Poppy

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2529/4062530464_cb1f087a3b_b.jpg


----------



## ghost77uk (Nov 15, 2009)

1 - Stare


----------



## ghost77uk (Nov 15, 2009)

2 - Stop!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2009)

sandwich


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2009)

1. Gateshead Market


----------



## big eejit (Nov 15, 2009)

Thought I'd better take new ones as I chose the theme.

1. Street artist


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 15, 2009)

2. Babel


----------



## clicker (Nov 16, 2009)

Victoria St, Edinburgh.


----------



## wordie (Nov 16, 2009)

1. Railings in Frankfurt

2. Railway Bridge over the river.

3. Pianos


----------



## CyberRose (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Streets of DC


----------



## army_of_one (Nov 30, 2009)

Christmas Rush

Straightened, Converted to B&W, Clarified


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 30, 2009)

this one (November) comp been quite


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 30, 2009)

3. Night Life


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 30, 2009)

Ghost Forest, Trafalgar Square


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 30, 2009)

Street Furniture


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 30, 2009)

2. Closed
3. Trafalger Street


----------



## hiccup (Nov 30, 2009)

Thumbs updated:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2009-11/

Really need to find take an entry or two myself this evening.


----------



## chazegee (Nov 30, 2009)

Some very nice stuff here.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 30, 2009)

2. colour purple


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Votes:

1. Refused as Fuck - Babel

2. Antrophe - Autumn Years

3. Cybertect - Tooley Street Two-Step


----------



## ghost77uk (Dec 1, 2009)

1. tom_craggs - Street Furniture
2. neonwilderness - Trafalger Street
3. Barking_Mad - Hampi


----------



## e19896 (Dec 1, 2009)

1 tom_craggs - Street Furniture 

2 ghust77uk - stop 

3 Antrophe - Autumn Years 

All chosen to Ice Cube Good Day an hard task indeed.


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 1, 2009)

1) neonwilderness - Closed
2) cybertect - Tooley Street Two-Step
3) Johnny Canuck2 - Poppy


----------



## clicker (Dec 1, 2009)

1) Stowpirate - Busking 1.

2) Tom Craggs - Street Furniture.

3) Big Eejit - Street artist.


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 1, 2009)

1. Antrophe - Autumn Years

2. neonwilderness - Gateshead Market

3. cybertect - Tooley Street Two-Step


----------



## big eejit (Dec 1, 2009)

1. cybertect - Tooley Street Two-step
2. refused as fuck - babel
3. Antrophe - Autumn Years

Honourable mention to Johnny Canuck for Poppy.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 1, 2009)

Antrophe - Autumn Years. Excellent photo. 

Refused as Fuck - Babel

JC2 - Poppy

Honourable mention to Tom Craggs' Brick Lane.


----------



## Antrophe (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's my votes

1. Barking_Mad - Hampi

2. e19896 - St Pauls Bristal aint it

3. Johnny Canuck2 - Poppy

Meant to enter two more in but went away on holliers and totally forgot to get around to submitting them, duh.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2009)

1. Bike - e19896
2. 17th Ave - Johnny Canuck2
3. whoosh - boohoo


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 1, 2009)

1. wordie - Pianos
2. neonwilderness - Trafalger Street
3. Barking_Mad - Hampi


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2009)

must admit, thought there might be more this month. anyhoo, says the man who only did 1 hisself, my nominations this month are as follows:

1) e19896 - Bike
2) Antrophe - Autumn Years
3) tom_craggs - Street Furniture


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2009)

1) Antrophe - Autumn Years

2) cybertect - Tooley Street Two-Step

3) neonwilderness - Closed

Really liked e19896 - Bike and wordie - Railway Bridge over the river too


----------



## hiccup (Dec 1, 2009)

Never got round to entering. Tsk.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 1, 2009)

looser


----------



## cybertect (Dec 1, 2009)

1. Tom Craggs - Street Furniture (I'm a sucker for a good pun )
2. Johnny Canuck2 - Poppy
3. e19896 - St Pauls Bristal aint it


----------



## boohoo (Dec 1, 2009)

1. e19896 - St Pauls Bristal aint it
2. Johnny Canuck2 - Poppy
3. Antrophe - Autumn Years


----------



## blueplume (Dec 1, 2009)

1- Tooley street 2 step, Cyberect
2- Sreet furniture, Tom craggs
3- Autumn days, Antrophe


----------



## e19896 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ta for the votes aint it word up..


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 2, 2009)

1. neonwilderness - Trafalger Street 
2. tom_craggs - Street Furniture 
3. Mr.Bishie - Zombie Rock


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 2, 2009)

1.  cybertect - Tooley Street Two-Step
2.  Antrophe - Autumn Years
3.  e19896 - St Pauls Bristal aint it


----------



## big eejit (Dec 4, 2009)

I make the top 3:

Antrophe - Autumn Years - 19
tom_craggs - street furniture - 16
cybertect - tooley street - 15

Anyone want to check that?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2009)

I've just done a quick count and got the same.  Good shot


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice work Antrophe.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2009)

congrats Antrophe


----------



## clicker (Dec 4, 2009)

Well done Antrophe!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Antrophe - Autumn Years


----------



## e19896 (Dec 5, 2009)

Antrophe the deal was i win  no well done.. Ta people for the votes.. That fish eye is comeing out to play once more..


----------



## Antrophe (Dec 6, 2009)

Cheers for the votes people.  Chuffed!  Guess I have to choose the theme for the December competition now?  How about we go for "Wrecked."


----------



## teuchter (Dec 6, 2009)

Antrophe said:


> Cheers for the votes people.  Chuffed!  Guess I have to choose the theme for the December competition now?  How about we go for "Wrecked."



You need to start a thread.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 6, 2009)

Well done Antrophe! Sounds like a good theme. Go start the thread!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 6, 2009)

Aye, good theme. Enjoyed taking the camera out this month! Well done, Antrophe.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations  Really liked that picture.


----------

